# Windows parallel zu linux installieren

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

wollte da nur mal nachfragen bevor es in die Hose geht.

ich habe die Festplatten in mehreren Teile aufgeteilt.

boot sektor 1 bis 1000

root sektor 1001 bis 2000

root sektor 2001 bis 3000

erweiterte 3001 bis zum letzten

ntfs-3g 3002 bis 4000

home 4001 bis zum letzten.

Jetzt würde ich ganz gerne eine Windows version auf die ntfs-3g Platte bringen.

Kann ich einfach eine Windows install ins Laufwerk legen und mir sicher sein das der auch nur diese Festplatte formatiert?

Also wirklich nur diese Festplatte?

Kann ich dann Windows booten? Oder muss windows auf dem ersten Sektor liegen?

Gruss Jörg

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo,

ich weiß jetzt nicht, welches Windows Du hast, aber bei denen, mit denen ich bisher so eine Installation versucht habe, sah das meist so aus, dass der Windows-Installer mir mitgeteilt hat, dass da schon eine NTFS-Partition wäre, die er benutzen könnte, aber es wäre ja viel cooler, die ganze Platte nochmal zu formatieren. Da konnte ich dann aber einfach auswählen, dass er nur die vorhandene Partition verwendet und den Rest mal schön sein lässt.

Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## disi

Also mit Grub kannst du Windows booten, der Windows Bootloader mag das glaube nicht von erweiterten Partitionen.

Ich hatte ein Problem, wo Windows 7 mir die logical Volumes zerschossen hatte. Das mag er nicht, nur normale DOS Partitionen. Ansonsten keine Probleme hier.

----------

## franzf

Was auch manchmal gerne passiert, ist dass Windows seinen Bootloader automatisch in den Bootsektor schreibt, so dass du erstmal von ner Live-CD booten musst, chroot in die Gentoo-Installation, Grub/Lilo neu installieren, neu booten.

Natürlich muss noch ein Eintrag in deiner Config angelegt werden für Windows, sonst kannst du es nicht booten  :Wink: 

----------

## UTgamer

Keine Windows-CD beim Booten läßt dir die Möglichkeit Windows in eine erweiterte Partition zu installieren, wenn nicht bereits in einer vorhandenen primären Partition ein Windows installiert ist.

Man kann 4 primäre Partitionen anlegen wobei die erweiterte auch als Primäre gezählt wird.

Resultat:

Deine Versuche werden nicht von Erfolg gekrönt sein. 

Vorschlag:

1. Primäre von 50-100MB Größe für Grub anlegen

2. Primäre für Windows anlegen (und für Win-Installation aktiv setzen)

3. Nach Wunsch weitere Partitionen anlegen.

Die NTFS(-3g) Partition muß bei der Installation also eine primäre Partition sein. 

Und sollte wenn man nicht den MBR ständig reparieren/ändern will auch gleichzeit als mit dem Flag a unter fdisk als aktive Partition bei der Windowsinstallation ausgestattet sein.

Nach der Windowsinstalltion kann entweder über den Windows-Festplattenmanager oder über fdisk die Grub-Partition mit dem Bootflag aktiviert werden. Mit dieser Methode hat man Ruhe im MBR bei Windows- oder Grub-Updates.

----------

## disi

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> Keine Windows-CD beim Booten läßt dir die Möglichkeit Windows in eine erweiterte Partition zu installieren, wenn nicht bereits in einer vorhandenen primären Partition ein Windows installiert ist.
> 
> Man kann 4 primäre Partitionen anlegen wobei die erweiterte auch als Primäre gezählt wird.
> 
> Resultat:
> ...

 

Kann man nicht Windows in eine vm installieren, das image mounten und auf die erweiterte ntfs Partition extrahieren?

----------

## UTgamer

 *disi wrote:*   

> Kann man nicht Windows in eine vm installieren, das image mounten und auf die erweiterte ntfs Partition extrahieren?

 

Wenn:

a) die Registrierung für die andere HW akzeptiert wird

b) nicht allzuviele Treiber zwischen VM und Real-HW unterschiedlich sind

c) das eingestellte HW-Timing für die Virtuelle CPU zur Real-CPU (siehe Frontsidebus/RAM-timing, etc) zu unterschiedlich sind

Dann kann das funktionieren, glauben tue ich es erst wenn ich es sehe das es funktioniert und dann auch nur für die angewendete HW, kann ja sein das VM-CPU/Chipsatz-Daten zufällig zu REAL-CPU-/Chipsatzdaten passen. In der Registry sind HW-Timingdaten hinterlegt, sollte das Teilungsverhältniss zur Real-CPU nicht möglich sein bleibt das Windows beim booten hängen, es friert ein. Oft genug selbst erlebt, z.B. wenn auf Intel-System installiert und auf VIA- oder AMD-System die Platten eingesetzt werden sollen, das hatte noch nie funktioniert.

----------

## andi_s

hi,

ich wuerde so vorgehen:

image von der ersten partition (linux) und vom mbr erstellen

windows auf der ersten partition installieren (die erste partition dabei mit hilfe des windows-setups formatieren)

erste partition (windows) auf die eigentliche zielpartition kopieren/clonen (ggf. noch ein image als backup erstellen)

erste partition und mbr aus dem image wieder herstellen (linux)

chainloader in grub anpassen

das muesste klappen und ist risikolos... (acronis trueimage oder ein aehnliches programm dazu benutzen)

VM -> PC funktioniert (selbst schon gemacht),  ist aber nicht immer trivial - also wuerde ich eher davon abraten.

----------

## schmidicom

 *disi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ......
> 
> Kann man nicht Windows in eine vm installieren, das image mounten und auf die erweiterte ntfs Partition extrahieren?

 

Möglich ist das kopieren an sich schon, jedoch sollte dafür das Tool sysprep zu Hilfe genommen werden da es sonst zu diversen Problemen kommen kann (wie weiter oben ja schon erwähnt wurde).

Nur mit sysprep kann ein Windows zuverlässig von einem Computer zum anderen kopiert werden (egal ob VM oder Real).

Allerdings akzeptiert Windows keine erweiterte als Systempartition egal was du machst, es ist in dessen Bootloader (namentlich bekannt als ntldr) nicht vorgesehen ein Windows zu booten das sich in einer erweiterten Partition befindet. Und ohne ntldr lässt sich der Windows-Systemkern nicht booten, selbst nicht mit GRUB. Aus diesem Grund macht man in der GRUB-Konfiguration ja auch einen "chainloader +1" Eintrag.

----------

